

Show HN: Endless Domains – Domain suggestion tool for new gTLDs - dperfect
http://endless.domains

======
dsl
This is a perfect example of how useless most of these new gTLDs are.

The majority of them (for example .camera) were created to capture address bar
traffic (someone typing camera directly in and effectively bypassing Google
search to become the #1 result). Since the ICANN decision to disallow dotless
domains, there are only a few dozen "good" domains under .camera, so we are
left with lots and lots of TLDs that will have very sparse usage and not be
revenue positive for the owners.

~~~
stevekemp
I think the biggest problem is the high-value domains are all reserved.

e.g. "black.coffee" cannot be registered, nor can "gym.trainer",
"fitness.trainer".

Despite the apparently limitless options too many "obvious" and "good" domains
aren't available.

------
dperfect
This is one of my recent side projects. I'd love to get some feedback here.

~~~
james_pm
Really nice and thanks for including Hover in the results. Since you know the
domain is available, you can skip the search on our site and take the user
right to the cart if you want.
[https://www.hover.com/shop/domain.com](https://www.hover.com/shop/domain.com)
(replace that with the actual domain, obviously).

~~~
dperfect
Thanks - will do.

